# DIY window well screens



## ster1 (Dec 27, 2018)

We have 2 window wells. One is an egress window and the other a regular window. My daughter is smart enough to not get stuck in them, but we are going to get a dog, and I’m not sure he’ll have the brainpower to not fall in. I can’t compete with China for speed or cost but these babies will survive the Zombie Apocolypse. Next month I’ll make a proper rear brake lever for the kiddo’s dirt bike.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 28, 2018)

I would've made them into camping grilles ...................but that's just me .


----------



## ster1 (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a 55gal drum I was pondering what to do with. I was thinking grill / smoker. Maybe I’ll use the leftover expanded steel for the grill!


----------

